# Nirvana's Aurora Indica Strain



## GrowinGreen (Mar 5, 2009)

Well I just got my Aurora seeds and am going to start germinating a few. I have been very excited about this strain, and I can't wait to see what it has in store for me.

Anyway, before I get started on my adventure do any of you experienced growers of this strain have any tips/advice? Anything?

How is it on the nutrients.. picky, not picky?... takes a lot, takes a little? Any different prominent phenotypes that you noticed? Is it mainly a short and bushy plant, or can it be sativa-like? I hope not due to height issues.

Any advice you have to offer let me know! And wish me luck!

I accept GREEN mojo offers anywhere and at any time haha

:headbang2:


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 5, 2009)

Goodluck GG, I'll be watching forsure I also have these seeds so I'll be extra interested in your results! I'll probally start my AI next fall as I'm trying to start my NL grow! So goodluck on the grow and may the Bud be plentiful!


                                                         Phatpharmer


----------



## Codybear (Mar 5, 2009)

I just put my ai's into flowering.  I am growing them in Ocean Forest soil in 3gallon pots.  Have been vaguely following fox farms nut schedule.  I keep pushing them and still dont have as much as a burnt leaf tip or blotch on any of them.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2009)

i've grown it for a while just don't expect a large yeild. the smoke is nice though, pretty potent imo. i start feeding around the 3rd week at 1/4 strenght. then ease up to full strenght. i feed mine every other watering and don't have any problems. if i think of anything else i'll let you know


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 5, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Goodluck GG, I'll be watching forsure I also have these seeds so I'll be extra interested in your results! I'll probally start my AI next fall as I'm trying to start my NL grow! So goodluck on the grow and may the Bud be plentiful!
> 
> Phatpharmer



Hey man thanks a lot! I will try and keep you updated as I go


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 5, 2009)

Codybear said:
			
		

> I just put my ai's into flowering.  I am growing them in Ocean Forest soil in 3gallon pots.  Have been vaguely following fox farms nut schedule.  I keep pushing them and still dont have as much as a burnt leaf tip or blotch on any of them.



How many are you growing out? How fast did they grow during veg? What height were they when you put them into flowering? Did they all stay relatively the same size? And do they stink real bad?

Sorry I love questions ha

Thanks for your input so far, it's much appreciated! Do you have a journal?


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 5, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i've grown it for a while just don't expect a large yeild. the smoke is nice though, pretty potent imo. i start feeding around the 3rd week at 1/4 strenght. then ease up to full strenght. i feed mine every other watering and don't have any problems. if i think of anything else i'll let you know



Hey slowmo, thanks for stopping by! How long have you been growing AI? And how are you growing them, soil or hydro? What yield are you averaging per plant, and what height are you putting them into veg at? Are they a fairly fast growing plant?

Thanks for the nutrient info, they seem to be pretty tolerant.
Are you growing any out right now?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2009)

i used recycled soil with no added nutes. i've been growing the same plant thru clones for about a year, i can't remember how old the first one was when i started flowering but i always keep my plants small, under 3 feet. i start flowering my clones at around 18in, and they end up around 2 1/2 feet. mine never really seemed to stretch much. if you keep your conditions good they grow about as good as any other i've grown. but the yeild is alittle low. on a 3 foot plant i get a little less than an oz, but i trim alot of lower branches off before flowering.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 5, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i used recycled soil with no added nutes. i've been growing the same plant thru clones for about a year, i can't remember how old the first one was when i started flowering but...



Slowmo thanks for the quick response... too bad about the small yield, bit since it is a good smoke that won't bother me... I will just have to try and find a good mom!

My buddy is growing some WW right now and about to put them in flower... if one turns out to be a good looking male, I might try and get some pollen to cross with this AI... WW x AI it couldn't be too bad :hubba:


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2009)

its crazy that you mention that cross, i used pollen from a WW to pollenate my last AI female. i figured it would be a fair cross aswell. we'll see i guess


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 5, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> its crazy that you mention that cross, i used pollen from a WW to pollenate my last AI female. i figured it would be a fair cross aswell. we'll see i guess



Hell yeah, that's awesome! Definitely let me know what happens... did you get a good amount of seeds? Any germination tests?


----------

